# The ONLY thing that FINALLY "cured" my IBS



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hello everyone -I read Josh's post about going on an overseas trip and it reminded me of how I used to be horrified of traveling because of the fear of eating the wrong foods, not knowing where the bathrooms were, having no energy, etc.Since this is my first visit to this site, and I have not read too many of the posts, forgive me if you've heard about the "cure" I found for my IBS about a year and a half ago.I'll try not to make this post too lengthy, but after years of suffering from IBS I found what I believe to be a cure for IBS. I use "cure" loosely because the natural substance I use for IBS is something I'll most likely use for the rest of my life, and "cure" is maybe a word meant for a one-time treatment, but now I only use it a few times per week.The natural substance I use is Oregano oil - in it's purest form.I'll tell you folks that I tried everything the M.D.'s threw at me, the last drug being Bentyl, AND I went to several Naturopathic Doc's (all the ND's said I had candida) and nothing worked. I did try the very strict diets and that did help somewhat, but if I went off the wagon and had anything with sugar or wheat in it, my IBS came right back. You all know doubt have been through it all as well.Like most IBS sufferer's, I'm sure you know what kind of a day you're going to have right when you wake up in the morning. God I don't miss those days when I'd wake up and I knew all of my energy would be zapped for the rest of the day because of the pain and just plain uncomfortableness.Anyway, Oregano oil works!!! When I started using it, I'd put 4 or 5 drops in about a fourth of a glass of water (it goes down hard like an intense shot of alcohol) and I did this about 4 times/day - or more if I was really having a bad day with IBS. Looking back now, 4 times/day may have been overkill and I wouldn't do that again. Still I didn't have any side affects from using it 4 or more times a day. BUT, my IBS symptoms were gone, TOTALLY, in about 3 days.I couldn't believe it. My mom has Chron's disease and since Oregano oil is a natural, but very potent herb, I got her to try it - after much trepidation on her part. She used it twice and had her first non-diarrheal bowel movement in 15 years.Like I said, since I haven't read all of the posts here, I can't believe that more people don't know about using Oregano oil for many intestinal problems.I was lucky in that I live next door to a reflexologist who mentioned that Oregano oil helps with all kinds of intestinal diseases, but her method was to mix it with a massage oil and working it into vitaflex or accupuncture points on the bottom of the feet. She didn't really use it that often for her patients, but used other oils on the many feet of her patients with IBS, but they kept coming back to her, which kind of told me that "if they kept needing to come back, maybe the oils weren't working.I asked her about the oils you could take orally and she gave me a pamphlet with many different kinds of oils with each stating whether they could be used internally. I saw that Oregano oil could be taken orally so I went to her house and she gave me about a half a bottle (10 ml's) and I just used it right at her house. I made a huge, huge mistake in not mixing it with water, because my mouth was on fire for an hour - I don't even think it went down my throat.The next day, I think, I put about 5 drops in some water and downed it like a shot. It went down very hard and stung for about 10 seconds. I did it again that same night.I felt better the next day, but I was still a skeptic. I remember thinking there was no way this was going to work after everything I had already tried. But I knew that herbal remedies sometimes take months before they worked and I was going to try it anyway. I used it several times the next day and I knew it was beginning to work. I was very surprised that it started helping my IBS so quickly.Well, that's my little story and I hope that many of you, if you haven't already, find some Oregano oil. Don't get a tincture or Oregano oil that's mixed with other oils, like olive oil. I've tried the tinctures and the mixtures and they didn't work for me. Maybe they will for you though. If you go to the health food store, some of the pure Oregano oil says on the label "not for oral consumption," so you obviously don't want to use it. Also, remember that it goes down hard, but you get used to it. Also, never inhale while downing it, because your throat and lungs will feel like they're on fire for awhile.I can eat anything I want now, but if I eat too much sugar or junk food, I'll feel the IBS, but it's nothing like it was before and I'll just go take the oil and within 20 minutes, my intestines feel normal.I really only use about 2 doses per week now and it's nice to have energy to live my life. Oregano oil also has a great affect on your metabolism - I believe. I've lost unwanted pounds that I couldn't lose no matter how hard I worked out when my IBS was really bad. This kind of has me thinking that IBS may be associated with parasites and the Oregano kills the parasites and or bacteria. Since it may kill the unwanted bacteria it may also kill the good bacteria, so I eat soy yogurt with active cultures or you can get acidophillus (sp?). About the weight loss, I also know that many people with IBS have no problem losing weight because they have to be careful with what they eat. My mom has always been thin because of her Crohn's.I'm not a doctor and I don't want anyone to think they should stop taking any meds. I'm just saying what worked for me and a few other people I told about the Oregano. Please use caution if you want to start taking Oregano oil, but it is a natural herb and I've had absoletly NO side affects at all.This also is not a self-serving post on my part touting Oregano oil for my benefit. You can find it out there. Try the internet and make sure you're buying the PURE Oregano oil and that it can be taken orally. Also, you don't need some of the Oregano capsules that are being sold. They actually might work, but nothing compares to the oil. And again, remember how you have to get used to the harshness of downing it like a shot.One more thing - I went to China for a few weeks at the beginning of the year and took the Oregano oil with me. I needed it because some of the food there did irritate my bowels, but, yes I did my shot of Oregano oil, and all was fine.I hope this helps some of you.Sincerely,Kenya


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2001)

Thank you Kenya for the post.I remember reading about oil of oregano and the anti-virul properties it has.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2001)

Thank you Kenya for the post.I remember reading about oil of oregano and the anti-virul properties it has.How severe was your IBS?I'm also a complete skeptic when it comes to herbal remedies. I recently used a Chinese remedy in a capsule and was so happy it was working, but it only worked for a few happy days.Regards,Susan


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Susan,Severe? Well, my IBS drained all of my energy and I had many many bowel movements every day. I had diarrhea maybe a few times per week. I had a constant unpleasant feeling in my lower abdomen.IBS runs in my family. My mom has Crohn's and my brother has diverticulitis.I had IBS for 4 or so years before I found the Oregano oil. Coming to this board for the first time today, and I've been reading many of the back posts for the last hour now, I have not seen anything about Oregano. I'm very surprised. Take care,Kenya


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thank you Kenya, for taking the time to post this interesting information. I believe there was somebody who belongs to this board who was using oregano oil with some success. Would you mind, though, telling us what your symptoms were. Were you suffering from Diarrhea or Constipation or both. Were your episodes accompanied by pain or gas or both?Thanks------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hi Rose,I appreciate your reply. My symptoms were - very little energy, maybe 7-10 bowel movements per day, diarrhea a few times per week. Sometimes the stools were pencil thin. I also had constipation from time to time.....one time there was a blockage that I got through by massaging my abdomen and doing these "pulling my leg to my chest" exercises.I did have pain, but more often just a constant unpleasantness in my lower right abdomen (I think I mentioned lower left in an earlier reply - oops). Oh, a lot of gas....at will. The sharp pains I had were easier for me to deal with than the dull aches.Rose, I was only getting worse and worse. I had only one test in Dec 1999 - Barium and it was negative.Thanks again for your reply.Kenya


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Kenya,I'm glad you foud something that works for you and that you are willing to post about it. I saw an article about Oil of Oregano in The Times this week and have wondered if I should post it here (it wasn't about IBS, but still very interesting), here's the link: http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/0,,72-125531,00.html Fay


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Good article Fay. Thank you


----------



## jbaz (May 9, 2001)

after reading your interesting post I read alittle about this oil and found most advocate taking with oil,you suggest in wateryour preference or do you have other reasons,interested


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

jbaz,Good question. My brother takes it with tomato juice simply because it's too harsh for him, but that works well for him - he has diverticulitis.I would think it would work with other liquids and have thought about trying it with juices, but I'm just used to the same old routine. Hope I helped.Kenya


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2001)

Has anyone taken it for sinusitis and bronchial infections? I checked around and they talk about making a tea out of it. How does that work for the sinuses/lungs-thru your bloodstream? I also read that it is a powerful antiseptic, thins mucosal linings AND .....powerful antispasmodic. that all sounds so good to me!!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Joan, wouldn't it be fantastic if oregano oil got rid of our sinusitis AND IBS! Hurrah!Kkenya, I'm a little concerned that oregano oil is pretty fiery stuff, surely it can irritate the stomach which may already be extra sensitive from IBS? susanp.s whilst I'm sure you're right in saying that there are no side effects (taken internally perhaps, with topical application there can be side effects), I'd like to make a general point about supplements and natural remedies. Which is, natural things can have side effects and potentially be harmful. It's not just 'medications' that do this. Just because it's natural doesn't mean it's safe or side-effect free.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2001)

kkenya,i think you just got dissed two times in a row! the girls are gangin' up on ya!i must say your post made me think. i've visited this site a few times, but i found it hard to ask for help for some reason.i've had IBS mainly d for 9 years. mostly gas bloating and sometimes thin stools. i drive a truck througout the state of california and it's unbelieveable how many times i've had to stop which has caused me to be late for deliveries. it's also not always easy for me to find a bathroom.a few months ago while driving i heard a radio show about oregano oil and how this md was saying how great it was in helping leeky gut syndrome and other bowl problems.i thought that since he was a doctor oregano oil might work but he was selling it whuch gave me doubts.i should have asked people on this board if they have heard about using oregano.thanks for posting your message. i think it at least gives me hope, even if it doesn't work for me. i'm kind of like yourself becasue i have tried everything but i'm getting worse.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2001)

KKenya and others-I'm very interested in trying this but don't want to lose time trying impotent versions or oil or oil mislabeled margoram or thyme. Does anyone know a reliable source for this oil? I'll make sure I post my reactions to the oil after a week. I'm ibs C(with occassional D) with mucous and spasms and gas.Hope this is the appropriate forum for this.Thx-Susan


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

KKenya, thanks for the advice about oregano oil. Will give it a try. Have tried all kinds of meds and other herbs, sure can't hurt to try this too. Research shows oregano oil to be good for lots of things especially to stop bacterias and viruses? Susan, a good but expensive source is the GNC stores. At $29.95 for a .45 oz bottle it's not cheap. Probably cheaper ordered from the 'net. Norb


----------



## FPHHT! (Feb 1, 2000)

Okay, I'm willing to try somthing else yet again, but I warn you , if this does not work I'm gonna gome looking for you!FAAARRRTMAN!


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

BIG SMILE!Maybe you won't be fartman anymore







And Norb, I think GNC's a good place to get it. Please make sure it says "safe for oral consumption" or something like that.Good luckKenya


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Kenya, I'm so happy for your success! I can't believe I would actually try something else to relieve the gas, bloating and pain after meals but that's how we folks are I guess. I looked on the GNC website and only found one bottle of oregano oil but it had olive oil in it. If you find something else from them or another company on the internet could you list a link for us?------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Going out to look for some tomorrow, see if it does anything for my weird spasms?


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I got some at Whole Foods on my way home from work Friday. I took some after dinner, fell asleep at 9, woke up at 3am, had a snack and took some more. I can tell it's helping because I didn't get the odd little pains and sensations I usually get after eating. However, I'm getting some mild heartburn, I don't know if it's a side effect or coincidence. My symptoms are not as severe as most of yours, I think I'm going to try taking it once a day. I'll post results in a few weeks.Julia


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Julia, perhaps take the oregano oil before your meal, but earlier on in the day? Heartburn is generally worse in the evening because then we go to bed and lie down - gravity doing it's thing again!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Thanks for the thought - I'm prone to burning-and-heartburn like pains, but acid meds don't help it much, which leads me to believe it's not caused by acid. Therefore I'm nervous about taking something as strong as oregano oil on an empty stomach. But I think you're right about not taking it at night. It could be coincidence, I had worse burning yesterday before I had ever heard of oregano oil.


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Julia,I'm glad you have the "guts" - ha to try Oregano oil and I truly think it will help you.I've purchased pure oregano oil at Whole Foods as well. Wild Oats doesn't ever seem to carry the pure oil that can be taken internally. There are some people who've mentioned buying it with a mixture of olive oil. I've tried it that way, but it doesn't work for me. Maybe it will for someone else?Good luck Julia.Kenya


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2001)

I am always late for everything, so please forgive me. This is my first time here.I have ibs-c and at times ibs-d. I have had it for several years now due to severe body stress from many surgeries, and a bout with Hepatitus-C from a blood transfusion. I have tried several treatments, but everything fails. I am starting the Atkins diet to see if it can help, but after reading about the Oragano Oil, I feel there might be some hope. My symptoms are chronic bloating and gas, severe abdominal pains, having to go to the bathroom several times a day, chronic fatigue and loss of energy. I have also been engaged in trying to find all of my trigger foods, and at this point, the only thing I can eat without discomfort is air.I will try the Oragano Oil and let you know how it goes. Thanks Kenya.blaster


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi kkenyaThank's to your adviceI got the oil (essential oil) on Saturday. We are on monday. No big difference. I use 4 drops in water, 4 time a day. Swallow it and drink an other glass of water because it hurts a bit.My main complain is the pain associated with spasms, hypersensitivity (especially when gaz are passing through).One of the effect i can feel a bit is that the spasms are a little (just a little) bit slowing down. I'm turning a bit C. I will see in few days.I read about oregano in a book i have at home. It's antispasmodic and there's some antibacterial and antifongistic properties.Care should be taken because it's neuro-toxic in high quantities.---- Have a nice day


----------



## Mandylion (Mar 20, 2001)

I went looking for it right after I read your messages, and found it on the internet. They even have them in Capsules. I am a little scared of the pain of the oil going down, so the capsules seem like something I could handle. Here's the link to where I found it. Good luck everyone! http://www.sheld.com/seoregano.html


----------



## Mandylion (Mar 20, 2001)

One more thing....I am a little concerned on how long you have to do this for. Kkenya you said that you take it about 2 times a week now..will you do that forever now? Also, by taking it you are killing bacteria in your stomach, I am a little afraid that it is going to kill benificial bacteria. Anyone have these concerns too?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2001)

KKenya,Congratulations on your success. I've heard of Oregano Oil (and taken it myself)along with some other things used to combat yeast overgrowth or Candida Albicans, it's written up in the Atkins' Diet Book and that's where I got the info. Is it possible you just have that and not IBS? I used it for a yeast problem, I myself do not have IBS (my daughter is the one with IBS). Bernard states that Oregano Oil has antibacterial and antifongestic properties, that's why it works for Candida.Blaster, if I were you, I would still try the Atkins Diet, it's what "cured" my daughter. It works wonders for SOME people.I get a lot of junk mail literature touting Oregano Oil, so it's worth a try to see if that's what will work for you.Casey


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

To MandilionIt just burn a little. Don't be afraid. Just drink a glass full of water after that.You can also try Garlic pills. They have a strong anti-bacterial and anti-fungal effect. Use very small pills (to pass the stomach) with a coating to resist stomach acid. I was using 3 small pills with each meal. After 3 days no more symptoms. I was free for 2 months. After that, the pain return but all other stuffs were gone (D for example). Read my post. I think i cleared a bacterial overgrow







but the original trouble remains







.I think we are facing two troubles. The bacterial overgrow is just plugged on it and makes thing worst.--- byehave a nice day


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

MandlylionYes, the killing of good bacteria concerned me as well.I did mention eating yogurt or taking acidophillus pills in the orginal post.Kenya


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I've taken oregano oil 3 times since Friday night and the last 2 times I got bad heartburn. I'm prone to hearburn and other acid-type symptoms, so I think the oil is too strong for me and I'm not going to take it anymore. It does clear up my lower abdo symptoms, but those are easier to deal with than heartburn, I'd rather have other way around.I'm going to try the capsules or olive oil mix instead. Meanwhile, would anyone like to buy my bottle of oil?







(joke)


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

I bought mine on Friday its a amber oil and very hot as Kkenya said-I believe the oregano oil is mixed in a with a little olive oil in mine, but it still seems pretty potent. It does burn alot and tingle alot when it goes down. I have a pretty sensitive throat and lungs-would reccommend taking one drop under the tongue with a juice to chase it. This will get you used to it. I've been taking about 4 drops twice-three times a day. I've noticed a couple of things- It makes me burp, but I'm also having a much easier time getting rid of gas the "other way" if you know what I mean. I think its getting the kinks out of my system somehow. Perhaps this is the antispasmodic effect of it. Whatever it is, its helping me a little, but nothing dramatic yet. Am hopeful though. **Note: this seems a bit strong to take all the time. Also am worried about what kind of effect it would have on gut flora and you can't replace everythihng with probiotics.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Hate to be a wet blanket but in addition to my web search for Origano Oil, (seems Turkey is the best source) I also did a search entering "Dr.Cass Ingram" got heaps of entries, much of it saying that he is a pretty dodgy sort of a character. Like I said hate to be a wet blanket but....


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Of course the medical establishment is going to dis Cass Ingram, since they haven't studied the same things and generally don't find anyone without an AMA medical degree "credible". That doesn't necessarily mean he's wrong or dishonest. With all meds, establishment or not, we should pay attention to our bodies, use common sense, and mentally compensate for the bias in whatever research we read.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

I have lots of oregano growing in my garden. Would it be good to put the leaves in my salads? Just curious. I know it's a lot less concentrated than the oil, but it might be good for a person.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:That doesn't necessarily mean he's wrong or dishonest.


It makes it a lot more likely though, wouldn't you agree? By the way, who is Dr. Cass Ingram?







I didn't see him mentioned before in this thread, maybe I missed something. [This message has been edited by Ugh (edited 05-15-2001).]


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi Say it isn't so. I thought Caltrate was the cure or the urban myth. Well now we have a new cure. I know that the Doctor's and drug companies try to hide these so called cures and keep the studies secret because after all it would be a cheap cure. I guess we have another post that will clog up the works, like how Caltrate will save the world. I guess just like the Caltrate post I will skip reading it and wait for the movie.I'm sorry but these "I found the cure" posts are getting to me. We are willing to try anything, and the snake oil peddlers know that.Tim(There is no cure yet)[This message has been edited by mxz583 (edited 05-23-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

Thanks for the information. I just ordered some. I'll let all of you know how it for for D as mine is pretty severe.


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Have to say I'm with Tim on this one.....I'm sitting here, a few hours post horrid and terrible episode. Cramps and spasms so severe that I was having to hold on to the wall with one hand and hold on to the sink with the other. Yelling out loud in severe pain and wrenching of the old gut.....and then I sit down to read another *cure* for IBS post.....YEAH RIGHT!My gut is so tender and raw right now, and it is all bloched up from the high temperature setting of the old heating pad I've had to use for most of the day. And you're telling me that a spoonful of oil is going to just make it magically feel better, and life will be grand....sorry, not in the mood for this nonsense at all....BTW, your post is one of the longest sales pitches I've seen on here in a long time....next time save your energy PULEZE!!!Megan


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

I do not know about the Oregano oil as of yet, but I can say that when I started using Caltrate about a year ago, my D problem was not as bad as it had been. The proof of this to me was the fact that when I ran out of Caltrate, the D would return with a vengence.I still have a problem with C, and at times the old D problem will come back without warning... but not like it used to.I do not know if this info helped anyone, but it is just my own observation of my symptoms.blaster


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

I truly hope that those of you in pain will get benefit from at least trying the "snake oil" that got rid of my IBS.I'm not selling it - I get it at the store like other posters.There obviously are different kinds of IBS; I had episodes where I did want to die.I just got sick of being sick and did something about it. God, many people gave me alternative medicines, diet changes, magnets, everything...and of course prescription drugs.There is hope for everyone posting here even if it's not through Oregano oil!!! But, you have to keep trying until you find what works for you and SOMETHING WILL WORK! GOT IT??I want you to get better - Megan.Sincerely,kenya


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I don't think this is a snake oil pitch. Many of us myself included just don't beleive much of anything anymore about cures for IBS. I tried many different types of herbs way back and just got sicker most of the time. I do like peppermint oil and fish oil. I'll try the oregano, why not, tried everthing else. Thanks for posting your cure and tring to help.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

>It makes it a lot more likely though, wouldn't you agree? By the way, who is Dr. Cass Ingram? I didn't see him mentioned before in this thread, maybe I missed something.<<on my soapbox>No, I don't agree. My experience with establishment doctors had been most of them have an attitude, "If I didn't learn it in medical school, it doesn't exist." Some are just stupid. Just because they got through med school doesn't mean they can think for themselves, let alone keep up with current research/discoveries. At 38 I finally found doctors who 1. Are current, smart and open-minded, and 2. Respect my experiences and the things I learned from them. I have quite a history because I'm allergic to soy products (there are hidden soy products in many everyday foods such as bread) and it was never diagnosed by the idiot doctors I had as a child. If I hadn't taken my care into my own hands, I would be dead now. I was overmedicated to the point that the meds alone made me sick by the doctors who were supposedly trying to make me well - and they never *once* even *tried* to figure out what I was allergic to! Grrrrr! I figured it out by myself 9 years ago. People aren't just randomly allergic - there is a cause for all allergies. I believe the same is true of IBS, especially since I began visiting this site and realized how severe it can be. My case is quite mild compared to most of yours. There is a cause for such misery, they just haven't found it yet. At least now they're researching it. Meanwhile, one of these apparently simple remedies might lead to a discovery. Many great discoveries happened by accident, like the discovery of penicillin - it presented itself to someone who was open-minded and able to think. God knows how many times that had happened before, but it wasn't caught. I can give other examples, like the signs of Chaos Physics that were dismissed as "random error" for decades.It makes me furious when a doctor or any other scientist has the arrogance to assume he knows everything there is to know. This is a very complex world, and what current science knows is only the tip of the iceberg. We can't even describe 3-dimensional space mathematically, we don't understand the mechanism of food allergies, any doctor who thinks he or she knows everything is going to get a firm "go to hell" from me. It's a ridiculous attitude that does a lot of harm. Grrrrr......Now that I've calmed down - I learned by the above mentioned experiences to monitor my own meds and make my own decisions about taking them. Most of the prescription allergy meds I was given were too strong and made me sick, and the idiot doctors I had told me to take them anyway. I refused. I learned to use OTC remedies instead, and which of those worked and which made me sick. The reason alternative medicine exists is because it fills a need, establishment medicine doesn't work for everyone and everything. That's another thing med science is just beginning to ackowledge, is that the same drugs don't work for everyone. Newsweek reported a few years ago that 100,000 people per year die from overmedication.It's absolutely essential that anyone who is on meds listen to their body and instincts first and everyone else second. Different treatments work for different people, and whenever you try a new treatment, whether its alternative or not, use it carefully and monitor the results, and if it doesn't work, stop using it. And if your doctor doesn't care, keep trying until you find one who does. <off soapbox>Cass Ingram's name came up when I did preliminary searches for Oregano Oil, but I didn't have time to read the articles. I supposed he's someone who either sells or researches it, maybe both. Someone who has had a good experience with a remedy of course wants to share it with others and ease the misery. That said, I think sales pitches are always very obvious, and that's completely different from sharing a remedy that worked with others in the hope of helping them. Kenya's post didn't look like a sales pitch to me at all - and there was no ordering info.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good points, Julia.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

hiI have some time to write this ...Some of us seems to be angry about the "new cure" of Oregano oil ... because they tried so many things that didn't worked well that they are upset. I understand that. But they should not be discouraged and they should not discourage others here. As a long time sufferer (21 years) i understand this feeling but finally i found my "own new cure" that cleared 60% of my troubles (Small Garlic Pills). Still i have to face the 40% that are still there (the pain and G). One of the problem in IBS is "is it really IBS?" a mysterious problem not yet fully explained and among IBS sufferers "what kind of IBS is it?". The first question is answered only by looking to symptoms and using test. For example if you have a Celiac disease you will get:.abdominal cramping, intestinal gas, distention and bloating .chronic diarrhea or constipation (or both) . steatorrhea -- oily stools .anemia - unexplained, due to folate, B12, B6, or iron deficiency (or all) .weight loss with large appetite, or weight gain You can see that the first two items are common among IBS peoples. To be sure you will need more testing to see if the other items are also presents.Next, i'm pretty sure that among IBS peoples there should be sub-group. One sub-group will have IBS because of this, another because of that,..etc. For example i read somewhere that it was found that a certain malfunction (i don't remember well) of the gallbladder could result in D and other complains (one of my friends has the gallbladder removed for example and since then he is having some troubles). In that case, the peoples exhibiting that type of malfunction are removed from the IBS group and a real name to the illness is given.So, this is why some "miraculous cure" could help some peoples and not the others.I'm presently testing the "cure" Oregano oil and i can tell that IN MY CASE it seems to have an effect. Today for example i'm pretty correct since i get up although i ate yesterday evening pasta + tomato sausage + some junk food + desert. I still feel a little bit a sensation in my colon but so low at the present. Anyone has to wait some time before saying "i found a cure" (in some %) or "it's garbage".----- have a nice day (geeee.. i was singing this morning! incredible)


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi all I think the word cure is what sets me and others off. When a Junior Member uses the word cure the blood boils. Some joker posted a cure where you mix up someones #### with water and insert a tube up your butt then pour the mix inside your rectum. Well studies show that the placebo rate is 50% so if you think it will work maybe it will. I'm not drinking some oil or putting a tube up my butt because one or two say it works. My son takes science in Jr.High he knows one or two people isn't proof, you need to do a study where only one thing changes. You may have less stress right now, or maybe you stopped drinking coffee, to many things could have changed to make you feel cured. Just remember when people that have ibs think they have it under control, watchout. Then again a lot of people think they have ibs but don't, so until they(Doctors and Drug Companies)find a cure, there is no cure. Tim(There is no cure yet)[This message has been edited by mxz583 (edited 05-23-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just a reminder also that there are mild, moderate and severe groups of IBS.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Great point there Eric.....But let's not forget the other 3 groups:Severly mildSeverly moderate And then there's my all time favorite, Severly Severe (that would be me).....







just tired of all this







Megan


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Hi, Just to say I can't understand the people that are offending Kkenya.She said it was the cure for HER and maybe for some others, she NEVER said it was THE- IBS-CURE. (can't figure out what that has to do with kenya being a junior member)I think it's fantastic that they are willing to say what's helping them.If i'm not mistaken, many people are helped by the advice of LNAPE.(I've tried Caltrate without succes, but I don't mind LNAPE for telling it, just think i have a different kind of IBS)Greetz, Bartttt


----------



## sickntired (Jan 6, 2005)

KenyaHi! Thank you so much for posting this topic. I am really sorry that there are some people here who are reaming you for this. I know I haven't been to the BB in awhile, but things sure have changed. We are all here to share our ideas. I would encourage everyone here not to read a topic if you don't like it. Some of us are open minded and want to hear what has worked for others. I know that IBS is very frustrating (I have had it for years), but let's try to remember why we are here...to give and receive advice and understanding. Kenya wanted to share something that she thought might help. She did explain that she knows there is really no "cure" for IBS, but that this worked for her. Just because someone is a "junior" member doesn't mean that they know less about IBS than we do. I believe we here are all (reluctant) experts on the topic!Once again, thanks Kenya for your topic and for keeping a cool head when confronted. Take care everyone!s n t


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

This is a terrible use of this board. Tim and Megan I imagine you are just very frustrated with your condition. I have also found no relief and have what I consider severe ibs. It also makes me very angry when I see these emails from people saying "I had ibs for 10 years. Was terrible. The pain! Then I tried this powder. If you want to know more for what cured my ibs, fibromyalgia and chronic migraines, just email me." Then you email them and of course its $19.95 and they sell it. But I don't think Kkenya's post sounded at all like that. And Nina M's(Tim referred to as a joker) post also did not sound like a pitch to me. Nor did it sound crazy to me. Maybe their is some rage at people who are selling junk coupled with general rage at having ibs being misdirected randomly at people on the board. We have to be really careful and give people the benefit of the doubt before accusing them or no one is going to share anything. Maybe in cases where it is really obvious-like Darla's case(the woman who was clearly involved in business of selling some powder) we can drive them off the board like this. But lets be careful b/c I and alot of other people use this board as a source of information, not just to vent. Tim, you may be satisfied with traditional medicine since you say that nothing is a cure until doctors say it is, but trad. med. has done nothing for me in terms of ibs. In fact all the things they reccommended have only made me worse or done nothing. Some of us resort to alternative treatments after doctors flat out tell them -we can't help you and we don't know much about IBS and even less about gut ecology. I just think the spamming should stop.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

my post was a little unclear, let me clarify-attacking people is a terrible use of this board, not sharing new ideas.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Thank you for your post Kenya! I hope you won't get discouraged by those 2 angry responses. I think I will give it a try.I am new to this board, and am currently suffering from a major D relapse. It started with the stomach flu (which my husband had also) 6 weeks ago, and now I can hardly eat anything. I was already very thin before (haven't been able to put on an ounce since IBS started 4 years ago), but now I keep losing more and more weight.I think for me stress is a major factor also.But I think I'm willing to give that oregano oil a try. I think I'll have to wait until this weekend though, just to make sure I'm not pregnant (we have been trying, but will put it off for a while if I'm not now).So, thanks again. I think it's great that you were willing to share with us what helped you. You never know, it might help someone else too!!!Tim and Megan, I am sorry you feel so much anger and frustration towards somebody who is just trying to be helpful. I hope I will never reach that point! Healing to you both.Best regards,Edith


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

This is the way *I* see it... If I had found a so called *cure* for my IBS, I would come on here and post what was helping me. I would share my blessing with everyone here, but I really don't think that you have to write an entire chapter to get your point across. The original post just seemed fishy to me and I spoke my mind. In which is still allowed here I assume.Megan


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Well Well I find it funny that Megan and I are not able to give our opinions unless we agree with others. Joan you don't find anything crazy about mixing #### with water and putting it up into your rectum? Well how did it work? Do you feel any better? I wonder if you do try all the "cures" on this forum you maybe lucky to still be here. I watched Dateline when they said some herbs and medicines don't mix and can cause deaths. So when someone posts a cure, I don't give it the benefit of the doubt. When someone says to put a tube up your butt and pour someone's #### in your rectum, I call them jokers. Hey in Kentucky they may do that on Saturday Night just for fun.(calm down Megan just joking) Let me put it this way as long as LNAPE can keep pushing Caltrate then I guess Megan and I can keep warning people about junior members with snake oil "cures"Tim(There is no cure yet)[This message has been edited by mxz583 (edited 05-23-2001).]


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

This is way off the subject of oregano oil but;Dear MXZ583, oops a daisy, I am your joker







.However unreal that "treatment" may seem to you let me assure you it is a medical procedure used by a number of gastroenterologists each with their own variation of it:EEK:. My former gastro-enterologist uses it for IBS,IBD,C.Diffile, colitis, chronic constipation, CFS, & quite a few other intractable conditions; success rates vary. C.Diff 95%-100%, colitis, 40%, average success rate across conditions is 70%-80%. I say former gastroenterologist because I was waiting to have the procedure done myself when after a dispute with the nurse, they cancelled on me, rotten bastards:MAD:. Despite that this procedure is genuine & more than worth trying. However your description of it is not quite accurate, so if you would like to read about it (med,jnl.with refs.) you are very welcome to email me privately & I will give you some websites. I too am always wary of 'cures' & though some of what I read about Cass Ingam, he pushes the oregano oil cure, didn't sound too great, I'm still going to try the oregano because there is more than one source that says it has merit.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Oops my







& my







didn't work.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Ooops my








& my







didn't work.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

I am now in my third day of using the oregano oil. I have been taking two doses a day comprised of four drops in a shotglass of water. It tastes rather bad, and does burn. But I found that if I drink some juice immediately after the oil, it is not as bad. I have noticed... for me anyway, that my bloating is not as severe as it has been.I have four pairs of pants that I have had to wear ranging from a 36 inch waist to a 42 inch waist, just depending on how much bloating I have that particular day.I have been able to wear the 38 inch for the last two days. Now I am not saying that I am cured by any means, as there is no cure, but prior to the oil, I had to wear elastic waisted sweat pants because my 42 inch pants would not button. I have also had a much firmer stool today than I have in quite some time. But I have still had a bout with the old "D" as well. I have also been on the Atkins diet for a week now, so I am not sure that what I am experiencing is directly from the oil. I have also dropped five pounds. Like many of you, I have tried everything that has come down the pike. I have been very skeptical of the advice from many others, as I too have had many failures in trying to find relief. My IBS has been confirmed by two Phycicians, but have had absolutely no help from them other than suggested diet changes that did not work. I want to thank Kkenya for sharing the information that has given me a glimmer of hope. And to the skeptics out there, please remember that your mind is a very powerful tool and there is absolutely nothing wrong with believing that something will work.Being a positive thinker, and trying something new is the only way a lot of us have to go. If you feel you have to attack something to make your day a better one, go step on a bug,and stow the rage, as that does not cure anything!blaster


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Blaster, my opinions or what I said had NOTHING to do with my being skeptical of Oregeno Oil. The only thing that I'm skeptical of is the way that Kenya presented the topic. The way that you explained your experience with the oregano oil was completely believeable and sounded sincere. If Kenya had posted in the same manner as you, I would have kept my opinions to myself, but Kenya had to go on and on and write an entire page to get the point across. I've seen so many of these sales tactics on this board, so that's why I'm suspicious. And it's my right to be suspicious and it's my right to be able to post my thoughts on the subject here. I was not trying to put anyone down for what they will try for their IBS. I have tried lots of things, but it's the way that the whole post was presented that set the old bells off. In *my* opinion, Kenya sounded like a door to door salesman tyring to push oregano oil.You see it as you want to see it, and I see it as I want to see it. Your perfect right as well as my perfect right... If anyone else out there has a problem with my anger and attitude, get a life of your own and quit worrying about mine...It will be a cold day down under when I quit speaking my mind at this board. And if Jeff want's me to do that, then I will and I won't be back....NUFF said







Megan[This message has been edited by runnl8 (edited 05-18-2001).]


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Maybe this Oregano is tied into the Bacteria Overgrowth findings? Problem with over the counter stuff is its unregulated, might be strong one time, might be weaker the next. I saw that DR weil got blasted on TV for touting Herbs that were found to not contain the active ingrediants that they claimed. Anyone else see that, it wasn't too long ago.Good for a laugh, Dr Weil is way too smug in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

There are ways to offer your opinion that are not so offensive. Calling people names and shooting something down with alot of emotion and little reason is not appropriate.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Blaster You proved my point, how can you say the oil is working when you have changed your diet at the same time. That is why they do double blind studies, with groups of people. I believe if you were to ask some questions about the person with the cure you would find out they have changed more then just taking the "CURE" I have seen on this site people who have said they found their "CURE" only to see them post later on about how their ibs is so bad. Please remember the placbo rate is 50% for people with ibs.Tim(There is no cure yet)[This message has been edited by mxz583 (edited 05-23-2001).]


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Nina, such harsh words! Are you really sure they are rotten?














I already posted this in another topic but for those that didn't see, if you are interested in trying oregano oil you may want to go to www.barryfarm.com to order the pure oregano oil at a very reasonable cost - 1 ounce/$12.03 + s/h.Bottled by "Now Foods". As I said in the other post, this is pure oil and it is powerful so be careful, I put a few drops in some Hawaian Punch and slug it down. My system seems to have calmed some but I'm also doing Mike's tapes however it does seem that I'm losing a little flab and that's good! Good luck, Norb


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

mzx583 is right. If you want to know for sure what works, try only one thing at a time. Also, don't try two or more drug treatments at a time, because they might interact and cancel each other out or cause side effects.Julia


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi Thank's Julia. I feel bad for the people that hurt so much that they jump for any "cure" that is posted. They don't take the time to checkout the cure to see what side effects it may have. Then after taking a chance they find it doesn't work or it makes their ibs worse. I just read a post of another "CURE" Imodium D WOW if this cleared up the persons problems than the problem wasn't ibs.Tim (there is no cure yet)


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

Kenya-I just wanted you to know that I appreciate your "snake oil". I'm sure we're all looking for the miracle cure! So thanks! My miracle cure was ortho tri cyclen and too bad we all aren't women, because that was the best &*%$ thing that I've ever tried these past 10 years with IBS. Unfortunately, birth control can lead to strokes if taken for too many years. So now I'm off and IBS is back in full force. At least I can use flax seed which helps with the C. But I don't think there's anything (short of a hysterectomy -since like other women I tend to get IBS worse right before my monthly visits) to get rid of the pain for life. But anyway, thanks for giving us hope!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

Anyone who has tried the Oregano solution; have you checked with your Doctor (not that they should have the last word); just wanted to see what their reaction was. Like many for you I have tried many thing (Lotronex worked), so i'm game for anything that is safe. thanks, PS I understand everyone attitudes; IBS has a severe effect on a persons life, but lets work together.------------------Bob


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

When you do go, is it solid, or diahreaha? My doctor just told me about it, and said to try mineral oil, but I was just wondering.


----------



## john5571 (Nov 21, 2000)

Ok, I bought the "snake oil", and its 100% pure oregano oil...but it's sitting on my counter and I'm afraid to try it. I'm going to call my naturopathic doctor 1st to see what she thinks. Im a little nervous to try anything different. I read all of the posts on this message and I sympathize with the angry people, and I sympathize with the defensive people. IBS is so frustrating and I've been dealing with it and Colitus since 1980.I let you know what my doctor says about the oregano oil, and if I do try it. -JOHN


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Good luck to all that try the Oregano.I understand the frustration, anger and pain many of you feel.I had no idea I was going to cause such a fuss by telling what worked for ME!!!!I'm glad at least some of you are trying it or thinking of trying it (JOHN).Sincerely,Kenya


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

I can tell you what Mineral oil will do; if you take it, be close to the bathroom. That is for constipation.


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

KKenya, Thank you for the detailed letter of your experience with the oil. I have been away from this board for many months now because I used someones advice on trying magnesium. Even though it is not a cure, I feel like I am cured therefore understanding completely your mention of the oil being a cure. I just happened to have the day off work today and got tired of playing yahoo games. That is what brought me here. I am thankful that I found your post and gratful for you passing it on. It is a great feeling to help others when possible. That is what this board is all about. Megan and Tim.....


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:then I guess Megan and I can keep warning people about junior members with snake oil "cures"


mxz583, if you're going to do that then you should probably read what's available on the topic before you issue your "warnings." In the case of the fecal flora, there was an editorial about that in the American Journal of Gastroenterology which you can read here: http://www-east.elsevier.com/ajg/issues/9511/ajg3277edi.htm You mentioned in one of your posts that you wanted to know how it worked, that should give you an idea. It's for transplanting bacteria. Yes, it is disgusting, but when did the unpleasentness of a treatment become an indicator of its effectiveness? I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Kenya,Great news on the oregano oil. The only thing, however, that's CURED my IBS-D has been Lotronex and, hopefully, we'll have it back soon. No doubt about it.Good luck with your oil.Maria


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Thanks Maria and great article Ugh. Thx.K


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi Well first I got to say thanks to Ugh. The link you posted www.east whatever was interesting, I do like fiction but when it comes to ibs I like facts not fiction. You may want to look at www.gastrojournal.org That website is the Official Journal of The American Gastroenterological Association. You can search from 1965 - 2001 I couldn't find any listing for Flora Power or much about Thomas Borody. When I did a search on excite for Flora Power, I found Flora Power is looking for the EPA to approve there power plant plan. My sister -inlaw works for the National Institute of Health in Bethesda,MD, giving out Grant money for research. When I sent her the infomation about the transplant, She almost died laughing, I also asked her to let me borrow her blender. She has talked to Dr.Hamilton Chief of Digestive Diseases Programs about my problems and he told her they hope to have some new medicines out this year, if the FDA okays them.Tim (there is no cure yet)


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Hate to hijack this thread on Oregano oil with side issues but... Ugh most impressed with your comment that the unpleasantness of a procedure is not a guide to it's effectiveness, good one, must remember it. Mx, the doctor in question is an Australian gastroenterologist, (with post-grad work at the Mayo if one think it makes a difference). Also if my memory serves me right & one looks down the ref., in the article I think you will see the names of others doctors & other medical jnls, like "The Lancet", so this is not just a one-off thing. Also if I can just quietly say it was Barry Marshall (who also just happened to be an Australian medico) who first told the medical profession about H.Pylori and they laughed at him too, for years. Well they're not laughing now.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Nina Why isn't this cure listed in the Official Journal of The American Gastroenterological Association? Why wasn't this cure talked about in The 4th International Sysmposium on Functional GI Disorders? I was there and never heard anything about it. They talked about a lot of unpleasant stuff at the Sysmposium so that is not the reason. I was also at The Sysmposium in North Carolina at the UNC center. They didn't talk about it there but they showed some gross slides before lunch. You might want to look around people are laughing.Tim(there is no cure yet)


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Just bumping it up to the first page.Tim(There is no cure yet)


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

mx, this thread was about oregano oil if you want to pursue a different topic then start a different thread. You could start a few, maybe questioning the legitimicay of "juniors" to post anything on what proved helpful for them, or aliens with heretical notions posting on this board. I'm sure you'll think of something.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

I just want to respond to mxz583 on the fecal flora thing. First, if you read the posts and the link you'd have learned that nobody is calling it a cure for IBS, rather a cure for persistant C. Diff infections. Ulcerative colitis is another thing it may work for. For it to benefit IBS patients there would have to be a link between bacteria and IBS symptoms. You seem to think that's laughable, however that's exactly what's going on with the Cedars study on small bowel bacterial overgrowth. I'm not saying there is a link, I'm saying that it should be explored. The link could be in various forms, from pathogens to dysbiosis. If you think this is laughable, then you must think that probiotics are pretty funny too. I guess you think probiotics are snake oil. Their claims are exaggerated, but I disagree that that is snake oil. Who exactly do you think is benefiting in a "snake oil" sense from this anyway? The Doctor offers the info for this procedure for free. All it seems he can gain if you're right is people like you laughing at him. Why not address the ideas presented in the editorial? Why not state why you think it doesn't make sense or is stupid, etc? If you think there's a flaw in the logic of it, then say so. Make an attempt at intelligent discussion. The only flaw you point out is that there is limited information on it. And then you add that your sister who is in charge of grant money thinks it is funny. And then you wonder why there isn't more information on it. I'm laughing at you now.


> quote:My sister -inlaw works for the National Institute of Health in Bethesda,MD, giving out Grant money for research. When I sent her the infomation about the transplant, She almost died laughing, I also asked her to let me borrow her blender.


Well, it's good to know we have such open minded people in charge of grant money.


> quote:Why isn't this cure listed in the Official Journal of The American Gastroenterological Association? Why wasn't this cure talked about in The 4th International Sysmposium on Functional GI Disorders?


You obviously didn't read the editorial you are bashing. Nobody mentioned it as a cure for IBS.


> quote:I was there and never heard anything about it. They talked about a lot of unpleasant stuff at the Sysmposium so that is not the reason. I was also at The Sysmposium in North Carolina at the UNC center. They didn't talk about it there but they showed some gross slides before lunch.


 Did you ask them about it? So, let me understand this....unless you hear something talked about, you discard it? That's good logic.


> quote:You might want to look around people are laughing.


That would be the people who cured themselves of C. Diff using the procedure.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Nina Calm down and take a deep breath. This post has spun off course. I always get a kick out of people who can't back up there statements. You lasted longer then Joan she couldn't back up her statements, so she also attacked me in this thread. Well unlike you when I do post a topic like aliens, or whatever you can count on me having the proof to back it up.Tim(There is no cure yet)


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

UGH I guess you only read what you want to read. Your www.east whatever had a editorial (Editorial- expressing the OPINION of the editor) The last editorial I read was on cold fusion, that didn't work anymore than the do it at home #### transplant. I do believe that I posted a real link that didn't have anything about your editorial listed. Have you been watching to much X-Files? I'm sure if there was anything to this, do it at home #### transplant they would have talked about it at one of the symposiums. Nina posted a site that told how to do it at home, just in case you want to bash me for calling it a do it at home deal. Well what is the reason they don't have more infomation? Do you think its part of a big cover up? I just got done reading Chronic Gastrointestinal Disorders, written by the top sixty seven experts from around the world(Thomas Borody wasn't listed), and nothing in there about the Flora power treatment or this oil. The NIH isn't the only place that gives out grant money, but maybe just maybe no one wants to fund this so called treatment. I guess I will wait on this treatment, but go ahead feel free to try it at home if you want.Tim(There is no cure yet)


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

mxz583,There's no use even discussing or arguing about it with you because you have no point. I read your post, and I still don't know what you are trying to say. After you realized nobody said it was a cure for IBS, you dropped that. So what in the world is your point? Are you saying the reports are wrong and it doesn't cure C. Diff infections?? You argue against the editorial with nothing.... you present nothing. You're basically the same as all the "snake oil" salesman you claim you are debunking, because you present no real information and dodge the questions.By the way, what is the "Flora power treatment" you keep searching for and talking about??? "Flora power" was the title of the editorial. It's funny and telling that you couldn't figure that out and thought that was the name of some kind of treatment.Yes it was an editorial, but it had references you could read about if you really wanted to learn more about the topic (it's clear you aren't after facts). Again, you obviously didn't take the time to read it, or you would have seen the following:References 1. Persky SE, Brandt LJ. Treatment of recurrent Clostridium difficile-associated diarrhea by administration of donated stool directly through a colonoscope. Am J Gastroenterol 2000;95:3283-5. 2. C. Difficile Support Group: www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Falls/5272/index.html. 3. Eiseman B, Silen W, Bascom GS, Kauvar AJ. Fecal enema as an adjunct in the treatment of pseudomembranous enterocolitis. Surgery 1958;44:854-9. 4. Bowden TA, Mansberger AR, Lykins LE. Pseudomembranous enterocolitis: Mechanism of restoring floral homeostasis. Am Surg 1981;47:178-83. 5. Schwan A, Sjolin S, Trottestam U. Relapsing Clostridium difficile enterocolitis cured by rectal infusion of homologous faeces. 6. Tvede M, Rask-Madsen J. Bacteriotherapy for chronic relapsing Clostridium difficile diarrhoea in six patients. Lancet 1989;i:1156-60. 7. Flotterod O, Hopen G. Refractory Clostridium difficile infection. Untraditional treatment of antibiotic-induced colitis. Tidsskr Nor Laegeforen 1991;111:1364-5. 8. Paterson DL, Irdell J, Whitby M. Putting back the bugs: Bacterial treatment relieves chronic diarrhoea. Med J Aust 1994;160:232-3. 9. Lund-Tonnesen S, Berstad A, Schreiner A, et al. Clostridium difficile-associated diarrhea treated with homologous feces. Tidsskr Nor Laegeforen 1998;118:1027-30. 10. Gustafsson A, Lund-Tonnesn S, Berstad A, et al. Faecal short-chain fatty acids in patients with antibiotic-associated diarrhoea, before and after faecal enema treatment. Scand J Gastroenterol 1998;33:721-7. 11. Gorbach SL. Lactic acid bacteria and human health. Ann Med 1990;22:37-41. 12. Gustaffson A, Berstad A, Lund-Tonnesen S, et al. The effect of faecal enema on five microflora-associated characteristics in patients with antibiotic-associated diarrhoea. Scand J Gastroenterol 1999;34:580-6. 13. Butt HL, Dunstan RH, McGregor NR, et al. Alteration of the bacterial microbial flora in chronic fatigue/pain patients. Proceedings: "The Clinical and Scientific Basis of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome: From Myth Towards Management," Feb. 1998, Sydney, Australia. 14. Hart CA. Antibiotic resistance: An increasing problem? Br Med J 1998;316:1255-6 (editorial). 15. Borody TJ, Noonan S, Cole P, et al. Oral vancomycin can reverse idiopathic constipation. Gastroenterology 1989;96:A52. 16. Celik AF, Tomlin J, Read NW. The effect of oral vancomycin on chronic idiopathic constipation. Aliment Pharmacol Ther 1995;9:63-8. 17. Andrews PJ, Barnes P, Borody TJ. Chronic constipation reversed by restoration of bowel flora. A case and a hypothesis. Eur J Gastroenterol Hepatol 1992;4:245-7. 18. Andrews PJ, Borody TJ. Putting back the bugs: Bacterial treatment relieves chronic constipation and symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome. Med J Aust 1993;159:633-4. 19. Borody TJ, George L, Andrews PJ, et al. Bowel flora alteration: A potential cure for inflammatory bowel disease and irritable bowel syndrome? Med J Aust 1989;150:604. 20. Bennet JD, Brinkman M. Treatment of ulcerative colitis by implantation of normal colonic flora. Lancet 1989;i:164. 21. Ricci N, Caselli M. Rectal infusion of bacterial preparations for intestinal disorders. Lancet 1983;ii:1494. 22. Pearce L, Bampton PA, Borody TJ, et al. Modification of the colonic microflora using probiotics: The way forward? Gut 1997;41(suppl 3):A63. [This message has been edited by Ugh (edited 05-24-2001).]


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

One last time nice and S L O W so you can follow. I can't find anything about the cure or treatment other than the editorial, so it hard to talk about it if they don't have any infomation out there to read. Gee one editorial and one website that tells how to do it at home. You must be right with all that proof behind you. I remember Mike and others laughing at this under Nina's post back awhile. I must repeat myself I think I would need more proof than you have listed before I turn on my blender. I will ask in Nov. at the UNC center about this just like I asked Dr.Drossman about Caltrate. www.gihealth.com/TREC2/articles/cdifficile.html I have looked in a lot of sites dealing with Chronic difficile diarrhea, like the link above you would think that they might talk about the treatment/cure if it was for real. So again if it is so great with a 90% cure rate why oh why can't I find anything about it. I have better things to do than chase some cure/treatment that can't be found. I have learned a lot in my search about different treatments for chronic C difficile diarrhea, none have said fire up the blender for a transplant. Your name ugh was it flux before?Tim(There is no cure yet)[This message has been edited by mxz583 (edited 05-24-2001).]


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:I can't find anything about the cure or treatment other than the editorial, so it hard to talk about it if they don't have any infomation out there to read. Gee one editorial and one website that tells how to do it at home.


Okay, lets try this one last time just in case you are not joking and are actually as clueless as the above statement. The editorial....see, that editorial actually is there because of the following:1. Persky SE, Brandt LJ. Treatment of recurrent Clostridium difficile-associated diarrhea by administration of donated stool directly through a colonoscope. Am J Gastroenterol 2000;95:3283-5. See, the above isn't an editorial. It's separate. As in not the editorial. Get it yet?Reference: A note in a publication directing the reader to another source of information.See, that means that is more than "one editorial and one website" but apparently your brain is not capable of comprehending that. Try reading my last post again.


> quote:I must repeat myself I think I would need more proof than you have listed before I turn on my blender.


The information was posted because it was interesting, had been effective against C. Diff, and was now being looked at to see its effectiveness against IBS like symptoms. Nobody ever said it cured IBS or that anyone should try it (other than a last resort for C Diff). It should be researched further though. You dismissed it before you even read about it. You're the same as those who spread disinformation.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Mx, I'm perfectly happy to go through the pro's & con's of the procedure but I honestly think we shouldn't be hijacking the thread on Oregano Oil to do it. Joanofarc was only trying to do the decent thing because she & I share a similar difficulty with spasms. She knew I had been waiting to try this procedure, no guarantees it would work, but nothing to lose by trying it, there has been several hundred, more I think who have undergone it with a variety of conditions. She also knew that at almost the last minute I had a disagreement with the nurse at the clinic and I got cancelled off the programme. So like I said she was doing the decent thing speaking up for me. The whole procedure is counter-intuitive, it goes against everything we normally think, like what leaves our bodies is "waste" something we could get infected from. It takes quite a bit of doing to turn ones thinking around and maybe start to think that all that stuff, bacteria, break-down of food, etc., etc., is a major defence system and if something goes awry we get health problems. Looked at from other angle that "waste" if it is "healthy" full of good bacteria etc., can be thought of as the "ultimate probiotic". It would be great if we were at the stage where all of the bacteria, good or ill in our intestines could be isolated and identified, but it can't, not yet, plus the fact that many of the human GI strains still can't be cultured in a petrie dish, or whatever it is they use. The doctor who is using and has more or less pioneered the procedure (and god knows there's no reason for me to be promoting or defending it, I missed out)doesn't promise anything, but the fact is it is getting good results across a range of conditions, not for all, though the more they trial it the more information regarding the failures is being turned up. Distasteful, counter-intuitive yes, but for people who are desperate, whose lives are a misery with no other help in sight it holds out possibilities so they are willing to try it, usually with a spouse or close family member as donor. All stool & blood tested of course for all known transmittable diseases. They've never lost anyone yet and for some it has truly worked like a miracle. Nobody's saying for everyone, doesn't work if there are parasites present, they have to be killed off first. It's safe, its cheap and ones got nothing to lose by trying it.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

mx, you may have read this site before, but if not it is worth looking at. http://bara.idx.com.au/dfragilis/links.htm Jackie is a patient of this particular gastro, the procedure doesn't work for her because of her D.Fragilis infection, a parasite & difficult to get rid off. Her site is a good one and she has done a lot of research on her infection, knows more than most doctors. One of the points being made in all this is that many people are being diagnosed as IBS, as in functional bowel disorder, when in fact they aren't. Too many labs & too many doctors are missing infectious agents, or dismissing them as harmless and telling patients "it's IBS". Possibly one of the reasons that people post on this board telling what worked for them, helped or cured their IBS. How many times does the reply come back "then it wasn't really IBS", well it probably wasn't, but don't blame the patient, blame the doctor/s who told them that's what they had. Does this procedure work for "true IBS, functional IBS" frankly I don't know, I'm not this guy's favourite person so I'm not privy to the results of his research. But I do know that people who other gastro's and possibly he himself had classed as IBS are A) either getting a recovery, thereby demonstrating that something was wrong in the microflora, or







they are carrying a parasite infection not previously identified but now being found by some newer testing procedures. Do I know what these tests are? Well no I don't, 'cause he stopped playing 'speaks' with me. And if you're wondering why it's a problem that I am off the programme, when one can seemingly do this at home very cheaply (but under strict guidlines with before & after regime) it's because I don't have a suitable donor and I needed them to supply one, the expensive way to do it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2001)

I have now been on the oregano oil about a month and a half, and the Atkins diet was started a week after I started the oregano oil. During my first week, my bloating was not as pronounced, though I did still have some. The gas pains also were pretty much gone as well. In my opinion, something positive was happening to my system...Clear it up any Tim? I have lost 18 pounds, and am starting to get a little more energy, but I do still have my down times. There are still bouts with both "D" and "C", but not like I used to get. and Yes... I KNOW THERE IS NO CURE!!!I am just trying to get myself better, and if anyone can use this info, please do. Are we not trying to help each other out here?To those that are serious about all of the members postings, bravo. The next time someone trashes your input, just look at who it is and try to find a positive posting by the individual... You probably will not find any! I did'nt!!!Sorry Jeff... I had to say it!Blaster


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hello All.First, I want to see how people who tried the oregano oil are doing.I had no idea that my original post would cause such diverse, very good, imformative opinions. Even if some people were skeptics (I did get my rookie initiation) their posts gave me good info. Second, there is one thing still bothering me that I wrote in the original post: In the Topic I used the word "cure." If you noticed I specifically wrote cure in quotation marks thinking that the people who read my post would know that I was using "cure" loosley - meaning I wasn't really sure if this was a cure for me or not.... and many people let me know that there is no cure. My apologies for unintentionally coming across as gung ho. I did learn a lot from many of you - leading me to do further research into my own use of oregano oil.While I do firmly know that the pure oil did wonders for me, I no longer believe you HAVE to start out using the pure oil. The alcohol or non-alcohol based tincture of oregano may be a good way of introducing your body to oregano at first. And, I'll even retract further by saying that the oregano oil that has a mixture of olive oil may also be good to take initially or might be just as effective as the pure oil for some people.A few people mentioned doing testing with the oil. For myself, when I originally started using the oil, I didn't change anything in my diet before or for at least a few months after using oregano oil. I know, I know, not exactly anywhere near a scientific study done here, but bottom line, it worked for me.More research needs to be done. I absolutely believe that the oil is safe and there is an Osteopath who touts the use of oregano oil, but he also sells it and I don't know anything about him yet other than he has an active license in the state of Iowa.Anyway, thanks to all of you for your responses - positive or negative - because like I said I learned more than I can explain from many of you. I certainly didn't think I'd be doing a re-evaluation.Lastly I'm not of the opinion that once people who decide to give oregano a try will have to take it for the rest of their lives.On another very helpful thread started by Metaphorica, a poster said he/she took the oil for only 6 months and was still symptom-free after a few years...I believe?? This has lead me to soon stop using it because I have gotten the results I was hoping for. Also, taking the oil for too long a period of time, may be harmful????? I just don't know yet (still researching) but when you're attempting to heal yourself with a powerful herb and you're only going by antecdotal evidence, you obviously have to be cautious.Like I said, I learned a lot from the posters here and I realize how reckless I probably was. By the same token, when you've suffered the torture of IBS for so many years and you find something that works for you, you want to share it with the world.......if you're me anyway







. Kenya


----------



## kkenya (May 11, 2001)

Hello All.First, I want to see how people who tried the oregano oil are doing.I had no idea that my original post would cause such diverse, very good, imformative opinions. Even if some people were skeptics (I did get my rookie initiation) their posts gave me good info. Second, there is one thing still bothering me that I wrote in the original post: In the Topic I used the word "cure." If you noticed I specifically wrote cure in quotation marks thinking that the people who read my post would know that I was using "cure" loosley - meaning I wasn't really sure if this was a cure for me or not.... and many people let me know that there is no cure. My apologies for unintentionally coming across as gung ho. I did learn a lot from many of you - leading me to do further research into my own use of oregano oil.While I do firmly know that the pure oil did wonders for me, I no longer believe you HAVE to start out using the pure oil. The alcohol or non-alcohol based tincture of oregano may be a good way of introducing your body to oregano at first. And, I'll even retract further by saying that the oregano oil that has a mixture of olive oil may also be good to take initially or might be just as effective as the pure oil for some people.A few people mentioned doing testing with the oil. For myself, when I originally started using the oil, I didn't change anything in my diet before or for at least a few months after using oregano oil. I know, I know, not exactly anywhere near a scientific study done here, but bottom line, it worked for me.More research needs to be done. I absolutely believe that the oil is safe and there is an Osteopath who touts the use of oregano oil, but he also sells it and I don't know anything about him yet other than he has an active license in the state of Iowa.Anyway, thanks to all of you for your responses - positive or negative - because like I said I learned more than I can explain from many of you. I certainly didn't think I'd be doing a re-evaluation.Lastly I'm not of the opinion that once people who decide to give oregano a try will have to take it for the rest of their lives.On another very helpful thread started by Metaphorica, a poster said he/she took the oil for only 6 months and was still symptom-free after a few years...I believe?? This has lead me to soon stop using it because I have gotten the results I was hoping for. Also, taking the oil for too long a period of time, may be harmful????? I just don't know yet (still researching) but when you're attempting to heal yourself with a powerful herb and you're only going by antecdotal evidence, you obviously have to be cautious.Like I said, I learned a lot from the posters here and I realize how reckless I probably was. By the same token, when you've suffered the torture of IBS for so many years and you find something that works for you, you want to share it with the world.......if you're me anyway







. Kenya


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Kenny,Thanks for your post. And, thanks again for your original post. The oil (I take a mix with olive oil) seems to be helping me. Like I said in a post in the other thread, I talked to my doc (MD) about it, and she recommended that I take it for at least a few months, to clear up the candida which I was probably struggling with. I don't know if the flora imbalance due to IBS causes candida, or the other way around, but clearing up the candida does seem to help.I have been doing a lot better, and I really have you to thank for it, so I am very grateful that you wanted to help people if you could by posting your success story!!!Thanks again Kenny, and best wishes to you,Edith


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Kenny,Thanks for your post. And, thanks again for your original post. The oil (I take a mix with olive oil) seems to be helping me. Like I said in a post in the other thread, I talked to my doc (MD) about it, and she recommended that I take it for at least a few months, to clear up the candida which I was probably struggling with. I don't know if the flora imbalance due to IBS causes candida, or the other way around, but clearing up the candida does seem to help.I have been doing a lot better, and I really have you to thank for it, so I am very grateful that you wanted to help people if you could by posting your success story!!!Thanks again Kenny, and best wishes to you,Edith


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi KenyaThanks for your post. I for one took your 'cure' in inverteds to mean exactly that, something that worked for YOU, and MAY help other people. I in no way considered that you were touting it as THE answer. Secondly, I think it's great that you've done such a generous acknowledgment and summing up of all that we've learned since your original post. What we've learned about is OPTIONS--that their are variations on the original recipe that can and do work. I think Boisie, Edith and I are evidence that you don't necessarily need the pure, pure, uncut oil to get some kind of result (or at least to see something happen. So thank you for your drawing the threads together so well. We all know so much more now. And of course, as you say, the long-term implications need to be considered, too.I too believe that given time, one needn't take it forever.thanks again for your post, and do let us know of any research you come up with.many cheersMEta


----------



## Metaphorica (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi KenyaThanks for your post. I for one took your 'cure' in inverteds to mean exactly that, something that worked for YOU, and MAY help other people. I in no way considered that you were touting it as THE answer. Secondly, I think it's great that you've done such a generous acknowledgment and summing up of all that we've learned since your original post. What we've learned about is OPTIONS--that their are variations on the original recipe that can and do work. I think Boisie, Edith and I are evidence that you don't necessarily need the pure, pure, uncut oil to get some kind of result (or at least to see something happen. So thank you for your drawing the threads together so well. We all know so much more now. And of course, as you say, the long-term implications need to be considered, too.I too believe that given time, one needn't take it forever.thanks again for your post, and do let us know of any research you come up with.many cheersMEta


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm glad there are so many happy campers out there due to the use of oregano oil! I'd try it myself, but I have my own regimen of "stuff" and now have close-to-normal bowel functioning again (particularly after my H. Pylori treatment a few months ago).


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm glad there are so many happy campers out there due to the use of oregano oil! I'd try it myself, but I have my own regimen of "stuff" and now have close-to-normal bowel functioning again (particularly after my H. Pylori treatment a few months ago).


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

BUMP


----------

